# Looking for an Online Exalted game



## Toloran (Aug 16, 2009)

Just getting in to Exalted and want to find a group. I have a good grasp of the rules but haven't been able to find a stable group to play with. Preferably either over IRC or Play-By-Post but AIM is acceptable too.


----------

